# New bait launcher



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

hello how is it going? has anyone purchased a sand vlaster bait launcher and how is it working for you, what riggs are you using for it im thinking of picking me one up next weekend but was wondering if anyone already has it, i have heard good things but will feel a lot better if a fellow 2cooler had one also,. thank you for reading any and comments welcomed thank you


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I use a potato gun to launch my surf fishing rig out to the 3 rd bar. Works great.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

firedog said:


> I use a potato gun to launch my surf fishing rig out to the 3 rd bar. Works great.


 very interested! Please explain how you do it. (I have the potato gun building part down)


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

It's the same here. I have a design that I am working as far as the potato gun design goes. I just don't want to use frozen bait. I'm thinking of an environmentally friendly wading. Any suggestions?


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mr. Mario said:


> It's the same here. I have a design that I am working as far as the potato gun design goes. I just don't want to use frozen bait. I'm thinking of an environmentally friendly wading. Any suggestions?


How about just using a potato or some other form of produce maybe an apple? Just a suggerstion.
:texasflag


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

What about trying one of those old baloon launchers that were popular 20 years ago. Basically a 3 person sling shot. Just use 2 large stakes in the ground and 1 person could launch by them selves?


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 6, 2011)

how do you get your bait to jam into a potato gun?


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

Use big Potatoes?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Im assuming this is used on a spinning setup. Not sure how it would work on a baitcaster. This seems more trouble than worth. I can sling my 4/0 last the 3rd bar by wading out and casting.


----------

